# iPad 2 et MobileMe



## PBrodu (3 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
je rencontre un problème pour lequel je ne trouve aucune solution : 
J'utilise un compte MobileMe depuis de nombreuses années sur lequel j'ai déjà mon iMac, mon MacBook Pro, mon iPhone et maintenant l'iPad 2. Si jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais aucun souci, à chaque fois que je rentre un contact ou un événement iCal depuis l'iPad 2, mais autres Mac m'envoient un message  : Vous devez remplacer vos informations Contact sur MobileMe...

J'ai tout réinitialisé, effacé les périphériques attachés à MobileMe puis recréé les comptes de chacun : rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours le même message.

l'iPad 2 reçoit bien les infos de MobileMe, mais lorsqu'il les génère, le problème apparait.

Quelqu'un voit une solution ?

Merci !


----------



## jt_69.V (7 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème... Si quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Tambour (17 Juillet 2011)

iMac, iPhone4, iPad, iPad2 tout se synchronise très bien pour moi. 
Même déjà pour les applications dans iCloud.


----------



## laurange (18 Juillet 2011)

PBrodu a dit:


> Quelqu'un voit une solution ?
> 
> Merci !



Je ne connecte plus beaucoup mon ipad à mon mac mais il n'y a pas un réglage pour savoir si la synchro se fait dans les deux sens ou juste MobileMe => mac ?

si tu crèes un rdv sur MobileMe les macs le prennent bie ?


----------



## PHILTI (20 Juillet 2011)

jt_69.V a dit:


> J'ai le même problème... Si quelqu'un a une solution ?



Pas de soucis de mon côté avec une synchronisation entre iPad, iPhone 4, Macbook et Macmini.

En revanche, ce que j'ai bien compris, c'est que dans les paramètres MobileMe, il ne fallait surtout pas cocher "Synchroniser les comptes". Je l'avais fait après avoir installé mon iPad il y a 1 mois et ce fut le bordel.

PH


----------



## Patoche34160 (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour.
Il y a trois semaines je me suis fais tirer mon iPad 1 et je n'avais pas activé MobileMe .
J'ai cassé la tirelire en rachetant le 2 (wifi) .J'ai de suite activé MobileMe en présence du vendeur Apple Store de Montpellier.Arrivé à la maison MobileMe me localise à l'apple store d'Odysseum. Je retourne chez la pomme, échange de la bête, la localisation fonctionne.
Retour maison (ET...) et là plus rien inconnu au bataillon sur MobileMe . Retour à mon magasin préféré  au Genuis bar....et reviens sans solution.
J'ai tout essayé, quelqu'un a t'il une amorce de solution?


----------

